# HOPRA 2012 Nats Results ?



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

HI, Anybody out there have the results from the weekends HOPRA Nationals in Akron, Ohio?


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't know if they're on the HOPRA site yet, you'll find a lot of talk about the races at www.planetofspeed.net .


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not full results but some info:

http://hopramembersbbs.yuku.com/topic/978/2012-HOPRA-National-Championships-Results


----------

